# Receptor FM para banda 2m



## angelcastell (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola a tod@s,

Pretendo realizar un receptor FM para la banda de 2m. La idea es utilizar el método de muestrear una señal filtrada pasabanda por debajo de la frecuencia de Nyquist. 

Los pasos que voy a segir en el diseño son los siguentes:

1. Determinar frecuencia de muestreo.
2. Programar para la FPGA para realizar el filtrado y la demodulación.
3. Diseño de filtro pasabanda antena
4. Diseño amplificador RF
5. Diseño filtro pasabanda antes del conversor AD


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 4, 2011)

No entiendo cual es la duda o consulta.
Si querés sacar muestras de una señal analógica a 144 MHz, deberás, y al menos, sacar muestras a 288 MHz.
Ahora, hacer esto, para obtener una demodulación de +/- 75 kHz, yo no lo haría, sintonizá y demodulá con electrónica analógica, y luego digitalizá o lo que quieras.
Y además, obtener conversores analógico digital a esas frecuencias, me parece que ya estamos hablando de cosas que se escapan a la experimentación.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 4, 2011)

Angel, vos buscás un diagrama? un esquema? una PCB? o consejos?


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 5, 2011)

Perdón porque no me he explicado lo suficiente al abrir el tema.... mi idea es compartir el proyecto que he comenzado. De momento no pido nada en concreto, solo los comentarios, opiniones o consejos que queráis aportar.

Respecto a lo que comentas Black Tiger1954 referente a la frecuencia de muestreo. Si la señal a muestrear está filtrada pasabanda, no es necesario muestrear por encima del doble de la frecuencia. Lo que importa es el ancho de banda, exactamente 2BW.

Así que se me ocurren dos escenarios: Conversión AD directa o heterodinar y muesterar.

Conversión AD directa: 
El ancho de banda: 160MHz-144MHz= 16MHz. Entonces tendria que muestrear a 32MHz y trabajar con los alias que irian de 0 a 16MHz y se coresponderian con las frecuencias de 144 a 106MHz.
Aquí toca trabajar con un conversor AD relativamente rápido.

Heterodinar y muesterar. Pues eso, lo de toda la vida: con un oscilador local, un mezclador y un filtrado digamos 10,7MHz. Muestreamos la señal de 10,7Mhz, con un ancho de banda 150Khz, a un poco más de 300kHz. El alias representará la señal que queremos demodular.

Bueno eso si, hay que tener en cuenta que el *sample and hold* ha de tener el ancho de banda suficiente para trabajar a la *máxima frecuencia* 160MHz en el caso de conversión AD directa 10,7MHz si heterodinamos, aunque después muestreemos a una frecuencia inferior.

Un saludo,


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 5, 2011)

Y pregunto, el muestreo y retención, a 160 MHz, ya lo tenés resuelto?


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 5, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y pregunto, el muestreo y retención, a 160 MHz, ya lo tenés resuelto?


Sample and hold a 160Mhz eso quiero verloooooooooo


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y pregunto, el muestreo y retención, a 160 MHz, ya lo tenés resuelto?



Pues la verdad que no tengo resuelto nada... para el conversor estaba pensando el el  ADC08500, o el  ADC08200, 500Msps y 200Msps respectivamente. Pero nada definitivo.

Todabia tengo que estudiar que frecuencia de muestreo utilizar, anchos de banda, precisión del tiempo de muestreo, etc, y si es factible la "conversión directa" o tendré heterodinar y muestrear.


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 7, 2011)

Para determinar la frecuencia de muestreo he realizado los siguientes cálculos:

Se determina el ancho de banda 160-144 = 16MHz
Se averigua "cuantas veces cabe" este ancho de banda debajo de la frecuencia mínima: n<=144/16=9

Se establecen los límites para que todo el ancho de banda esté en una página (ver figura) tiene que cumplir las ecuaciones

Para la frecuencia inferior [LATEX]\frac{n \cdot f_s}{2}<f_L[/LATEX]

y para la frecuencia superior [LATEX]\frac{(n+1) \cdot f_s}{2}>f_H[/LATEX]

Despejando [LATEX]f_s[/LATEX]:  [LATEX]\frac{2 \cdot f_H}{(n+1)}<f_s<\frac{2 \cdot f_L}{n}[/LATEX]

Donde:
 [LATEX]f_s[/LATEX]:frecuencia de muestreo, 
[LATEX]f_H[/LATEX] frecuencia máxima analógica a convertir
[LATEX]f_L[/LATEX] frecuencia mínima analógica a convertir

Para que quede el ancho de banda centrado tomaré como frecuencia de muestreo la frecuencia que está en el punto medio entre la frecuencia de muestreo máxima y la mínima.
Y obtengo los siguientes resultados para los diferentes valores de n (en MHz) :
n=9 :Frecuencia de muestreo 32, Ancho de banda muestreada 16
n=8 :Frecuencia de muestreo 35,8, Ancho de banda muestreada 17.9
n=7 :Frecuencia de muestreo 40.6, Ancho de banda muestreada 20.3
n=6 :Frecuencia de muestreo 46.9, Ancho de banda muestreada 23.4
n=5 :Frecuencia de muestreo 55.5, Ancho de banda muestreada 27.7
etc...

Muestreando a 32Mhz da justo el ancho de banda donde están las señales que nos interesan 16MHz, y como el filtro pasabanda para nada será ideal seguro que hay solapamiento de otras señales de frecuencias superiores o inferiores.

Con la frecuencia de muestreo de 35,8MHz ya hay casi un margen de 1MHz por cada lado de la banda para evitar que las frecuencias que pasen en los margenes del filtro pasabanda no interfieran en las frecuencias de interés.

El filtro pasabanda utilizado va a determinar la frecuencia de muestreo, y cuanto más abrupto sea menor frecuencia de muestreo podré utilizar, por eso aquí va una pregunta:
¿Que filtros pasa-banda puedo utilizar? 

Un saludo

PD:Como documento de referencia he tomado la siguiente pagina web: http://spazioscuola.altervista.org/UndersamplingAR/UndersamplingARnv.htm


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola:

Puedes intentar que te sea mas facil en las probaturas si utilizas un NE602 como conversor de frecuencia, en este caso puedes elegir la frecuencia resultante y te sera mas facil hacer la demodulacion por el metodo de Nyquist, pues la frecuencia resultante es abundantemente mas baja y facil de digerir por electronica convencional.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 8, 2011)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Puedes intentar que te sea mas facil en las probaturas si utilizas un NE602 como conversor de frecuencia, en este caso puedes elegir la frecuencia resultante y te sera mas facil hacer la demodulacion por el metodo de Nyquist, pues la frecuencia resultante es abundantemente mas baja y facil de digerir por electronica convencional.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el comentario, pero mi idea es probar primero con la conversión analogico-digital directa de la RF. Si no lo consigo, el siguiente paso es lo que apuntas un mezclador y digitalizar la IF. Me apunto la referencia que me das del mezclador.

La demodulación por el método de Nyquist, la desconozco... lo que yo he encontrado es utilizando la transformada Hilbert, sera cosa de profundizar un poco más. 

Un saludo


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 8, 2011)

Perdon yo creo tienes un error, La frecuencia de muestreo es muy diferente del ancho de banda de muestreo, para tu caso la Frecuencia a muestrear seria o estaria comprendida entre 140 y 160Mhz, como minimo deberias tener una frecuencia de muestreo de 320Mhz (por que la maxima frecuencia a muestrear es 160Mhz) , segun el Teorema de Muestreo de Nyquist y eso no lo podes cambiar, revsia aca, chauuuuuuuuuu

http://www.eveliux.com/mx/teoria-del-muestreo-de-nyquist.php



COSMOS2K dijo:


> la demodulacion por el metodo de Nyquist,
> s
> 
> COSMOS



Demodulacion explicame, eso no lo conozco



angelcastell dijo:


> Respecto a lo que comentas Black Tiger1954 referente a la frecuencia de muestreo. Si la señal a muestrear está filtrada pasabanda, no es necesario muestrear por encima del doble de la frecuencia. Lo que importa es el ancho de banda, exactamente 2BW.
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo,



Esto es cierto para frecuencias a muestrear entre 0Hz y Fx, no para un ancho de banda dodne la Fmin sea diferente de  0, chauuuuuuuuuuuHz


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 8, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Perdon yo creo tienes un error, La frecuencia de muestreo es muy diferente del ancho de banda de muestreo, para tu caso la Frecuencia a muestrear seria o estaria comprendida entre 140 y 160Mhz, como minimo deberias tener una frecuencia de muestreo de 320Mhz (por que la maxima frecuencia a muestrear es 160Mhz) , segun el Teorema de Muestreo de Nyquist y eso no lo podes cambiar, revsia aca, chauuuuuuuuuu



Eso es correcto si me interesasen las señales con frecuencias de 0 a 160MHz, pero solo me interesan de 140 a 160MHz. La idea, a grandes rasgos es: que al muestrear a una frecuencia que al estar por debajo de la frecuencia de la señal analógica, se genera el efecto de aliasing. Entonces los "alias" que están entre 0 y fs/2, son los que realmente me interesan y son los que representan las señales entre 140 y 160MHz.

Te remito a la wikipedia en el párrafo cuarto, verás como no dice nada de frecuencia máxima y habla de ancho de banda (Siempre para señales pasabanda) http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teorema_de_muestreo_de_Nyquist-Shannon

Un saludo,


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 8, 2011)

Bueno mirando encontre esto:

_"El teorema demuestra que la reconstrucción exacta de una señal periódica  continua en banda base a partir de sus muestras, es matemáticamente  posible si la señal está limitada en banda y la tasa de muestreo es  superior al doble de su ancho de banda"._

Habla de banda limitada mas no de ancho de banda, banda limitada hace referencia a que la señal a muestrear esta dentro de unos limites para los cuales la frecuencia de muestreo es efectiva y matematicamente efectiva

_"Dicho de otro modo, la información completa de la señal analógica  original que cumple el criterio anterior está descrita por la serie  total de muestras que resultaron del proceso de muestreo. No hay nada,  por tanto, de la evolución de la señal entre muestras que no esté  perfectamente definido por la serie total de muestras.
 Si la frecuencia más alta contenida en una señal analógica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y la señal se muestrea a una tasa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, entonces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se puede recuperar totalmente a partir de sus muestras mediante la siguiente función de interpolación"

_Si notas B es la maxima frecuencia (para tu caso 160Mhz) no es ancho de banda ni nada parecido, revisa bien y si no es asi a mi enseñaron mal


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 8, 2011)

Hola fdesergio,



fdesergio dijo:


> [/I]Si notas B es la maxima frecuencia (para tu caso 160Mhz) no es ancho de banda ni nada parecido, revisa bien y si no es asi a mi enseñaron mal



No te enseñaron mal... quizas no me he explicado claramente.

La técnica que pretendo utilizar es "undersampling". Con esta técnica de muestreo no se pretende tener todas las muestras necesarias de la señal para "reconstruirla". Mas bien es, tener las suficientes muestras para poder extraer la información. La señal muestreada resultante será sin duda un "alias" de la señal original. (Ver figura)





Poganos un ejemplo: Supongamos un mundo ideal. Muestreamos una señal sinusoidal de 10MHz a 9MHz. Las señales muestreadas por lo tanto tendrán una frecuencia máxima de 9MHz/2=4,5MHz. Por lo tanto la señal muestreada será un alias de la señal original de 10-9=1MHz. Eso quiere decir que si analizo las muestras sin conocer la señal original creeré que es una señal de 1MHz.
La gracia está, en que se filtra la señal de entrada pasa-banda digamos de 9,1MHz a 14,4MHz. Entonces si veo que la señal muestreada tiene una frecuencia de 1MHz, en realidad representa a la de 10MHz porque por debajo de 9MHz está filtrado.
Ahora si modulo en frecuencia los 10MHz, tendré una señal muesterada de 1MHz modulada en frecuencia => 10,1MHz corresponderán 1,1MHz ,9,9MHz a 0,9MHz, etc...

Espero haber arrojado algo de luz con esta explicación!

Respecto al teorema Nyquist y Shannon, y volviendo a la wikipedia:

_ "El teorema demuestra que la reconstrucción exacta de una señal periódica continua en banda base a partir de sus muestras, es matemáticamente posible si la señal está limitada en banda y la tasa de muestreo es superior al *doble de su ancho de banda* "._ 

Para mi, limitada en banda es que sus componentes frecuenciales están entre unos límites, y estos son independientes de la tasa de muestreo.

Y pego a continuación otro párrafo del mismo tema de la wikipedia:

_Hay que notar que el concepto de ancho de banda *no necesariamente es sinónimo del valor de la frecuencia más alta* en la señal de interés. A las señales para las cuales esto sí es cierto se les llama señales de banda base, y no todas las señales comparten tal característica (por ejemplo, las ondas de radio en frecuencia modulada). _

¿Que? te he convencido fdesergio

Fuentes wikipedia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teorema_de_muestreo_de_Nyquist-Shannon
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliasing


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 8, 2011)

Dejame masticarlo..............eso es lo bueno de discutir con argumentos, lo miro............lo miro............


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 8, 2011)

Antes de seguir, una gran duda, el proyecto es para ser construido o es solo un diseño?


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 9, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Antes de seguir, una gran duda, el proyecto es para ser construido o es solo un diseño?



Mi idea es construirlo. Pero antes de empezar a soldar hay que hacer algunos números,  compartir y discutir la ideas por si estoy en el camino correcto o no.

Mi objetivo durante la próxima semana es tener definido el esquema del conversor AD.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 9, 2011)

Ok, ahora, tenés instrumental como para medir y ajustar un filtro de 144 MHz y alguna experiencia en la construcción de un filtro de este tipo?


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 9, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ok, ahora, tenés instrumental como para medir y ajustar un filtro de 144 MHz y alguna experiencia en la construcción de un filtro de este tipo?



Pues no tengo un laboratorio de electrónica de RF completo. Lo que si tengo es ganas y recursos para conseguir lo que necesite.

Y no tengo ninguna experiencia en construcción de filtros de ese tipo. Realizar este proyecto es una manera de aprender. Espero que con estudio, investigación y vuestra ayuda pueda solucionar los problemas que me encuentre.

Un saludo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 9, 2011)

Te pregunto todo esto porque no me gustaría que llegues a un punto en el diseño que se te escape de las manos.
A mi entender, lo más crítico en este caso, va a ser justamente el filtro.
No solo en su construcción (que de por sí es bastante complicada) si no en su ajuste, ya que para eso, deberás contar con instrumental nada común. Un generador de barrido de RF que llegue hasta estas frecuencias calibrado y, o un osciloscopio o un analizador de espectro o un votímetro de RF calibrado que puedan medir estas frecuencias. Podes conseguir este tipo de instrumentos?

Aunque estuve buscando un poco, y no sé, pero se podría probar con un filtro de este tipo:
http://www.krfilters.com/PDF Files/2157-144-10-50.pdf


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola:

Me encanta este tema si señor.
Esta vez no aportare datos tecnicos, solo un poco de experiencia de mas de 35 años con la RF.
Seria bueno que mirases como funcionan los conversores AD, ademas de la necesidad de utilizar series de estos con velocidades de conversion digamos "muy altas" te dire que no es facil lo que pretendes, ademas de tener un costo relativamente elevado y que estos componentes los encontraras en celulares y equipos WIFI, pero con un problema añadido, estos convertidores no estan en estado unitario, si no que forman parte de un chip compartiendo en el mismo varias funciones, esto seria la manera barata de acceder a ellos.
La manera de encontrarlos limpios, o sea convertidores AD o DA en un solo chip es mas caro y dificil, ademas de comercializarse casi todos en formatos SMD y derivados lo que aumenta aun mas la dificultad de su uso a nivel aficionado.
Referente al instrumental de laboratorio hay una anecdota que se convierte en realidad a medida que pasan los años, y ello es asi: "A medida que se va teniendo instrumental de RF va disminuyendo la capacidad teorica y vice-versa". Te veo muy interesado en el tema, no cejes en seguir aumentando tus conocimientos y tampoco dejes que el instrumental te haga olvidarte de la teorica es fundamental.
Te veo muy interesado en el tema, teoricamente te puedo orientar, pero lo que saques de tus propias conclusiones sera lo mas importante en tus conocimientos que espero sigan creciendo.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 10, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Te pregunto todo esto porque no me gustaría que llegues a un punto en el diseño que se te escape de las manos.
> A mi entender, lo más crítico en este caso, va a ser justamente el filtro.
> No solo en su construcción (que de por sí es bastante complicada) si no en su ajuste, ya que para eso, deberás contar con instrumental nada común. ....



Bueno, si llego a un punto donde las cosas se ponen muy difíciles está el plan B, heterodinar y trabajar a frecuencias más bajas. Lo del tema de los instrumentos, espero que con el equipo que tengo, osciloscopio y generador RF, poder resolver lo máximo posible. Si no tiraré de los amigos que tengo en la universidad para ver si me dejan colarme en el laboratorio.



COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Me encanta este tema si señor.
> Esta vez no aportare datos tecnicos, solo un poco de experiencia de mas de 35 años con la RF.
> ...



Me alego que te guste el tema. Soy consciente de la dificultad del proyecto, (de lo que me va ha costar económicamente no tanto, y quizás mejor no pesar, jeje) 
Gracias por los ánimos


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 10, 2011)

angelcastelli, en base a mis muy limitados conocimientos en RF, creo que lo mas facil es realizar el heterodinaje varias veces. Me estuve fijando sobre los conversores A/D y veo, por ejemplo, que los ADC0820 (lo mas rapido que vi) tienen un tiempo de conversion de 2,5useg.
Para mi, te conviene hacer primero el heterodinaje para obtener una frecuencia intermedia de 10,7MHz , luego otra de 455Khz (como en los equipos superheterodinos) y continuar asi una o dos veces mas hasta poder hacer el undersampling.
Inclusive, todo este trabajo te permitiria usar filtros mas sencillos, de menor orden y mas faciles de ajustar (creo).
Ademas, los conversores A/D suelen necesitar a la entrada circuitos de muestreo y retension (tecnologia analogica) y este trabajo es dificil de hacer a altas frecuencias.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Ene 11, 2011)

Wow, acabo de montar un receptor para esa banda y para mi estan hablando en chino (bueno tal vez este exagerando) de todas maneras voy a imprimir toda la entrada para estudiar!!!  Aqui una foto del receptor:  Mixer: TA7358 Demodulador y demas: MC3371


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 11, 2011)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> angelcastelli, en base a mis muy limitados conocimientos en RF, creo que lo mas facil es realizar el heterodinaje varias veces. Me estuve fijando sobre los conversores A/D y veo, por ejemplo, que los ADC0820 (lo mas rapido que vi) tienen un tiempo de conversion de 2,5useg....



Si yo tambien creo que heterodinar es más fácil. Pero quiero intentarlo antes sin heterodinar (Heterodinar es el plan B).

De conversores A/D los hay más rápidos, ADC08200 -> 200Msps. Pero en lo que nos ocupa lo que limita realmente es el ancho de banda de la parte analógica más que la tasa de muestreo. Por ejemplo el ADC08200 es 50MHz.

Estoy intentando consegir una placa de evaluación del MAX1211, 700MHz de ancho de banda de entrada y 65Msps. Este conversor creo que puede ser un buen candidato para el proyecto.

Un saludo,


----------



## lsedr (Ene 18, 2011)

Mi experiencia con un receptor fm basado en tda7000


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 19, 2011)

asterión dijo:


> Wow, acabo de montar un receptor para esa banda y para mi estan hablando en chino (bueno tal vez este exagerando) de todas maneras voy a imprimir toda la entrada para estudiar!!!  Aqui una foto del receptor:  Mixer: TA7358 Demodulador y demas: MC3371





lsedr dijo:


> Mi experiencia con un receptor fm basado en tda7000
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnVQnnxtXVs



Buenas experiencias, realizado receptores! El que yo intento hacer tiene otro principio de funcionamiento. Espero conseguir tan buenos resultados como vosotros.


----------



## angelcastell (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola compañer@s,

Hace unos días que no escribo nada... estoy estudiando como implementar la transformada de Hilbert, para demodular con la FPGA, y el tema se me está haciendo más difícil de lo que pensaba.
Por otro lado acabo de recibir la placa de evaluación del MAX1211, el conversor AD. Descantan sus 700MHz de ancho de banda analógico, 12bits, y 65Msps.
Os adjunto una foto. Ahora me toca preparar las alimentaciones del conversor AD, que no son pocas.

Un saludo,


----------



## angelcastell (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola a tod@s de nuevo.

Ha pasado mucho tiempo, y no he podido trabajar mucho en el proyecto hasta hace poco. 
Adjunto un vídeo con las primeras pruebas del conversor analógico digital, muestreando una señal de 144,075MHz.
La demodulación no es buena, creo que tengo algún fallo en los cálculos con la frecuencia de muestreo.... las grabaciones se escuchan más aceleradas que la señal original (aparte del ruido, y los alias). Además el ancho de banda es pequeño... el puerto serie no da para más.

Ahora, además, se me ha planteado un dilema. La idea original era que el sistema fuera autónomo... pero la complejidad de los cálculos que hay que realizar, y que no tengo muy por la mano la programación de la FPGA, se me ha ocurrido la idea que el procesado se realice el un PC. Esta opción tiene sus inconvenientes, tendré que implementar una conexión más rápida, como USB o quizás ethernet.¿A alguien se le ocurre alguna otra opción?






Un saludo,


----------



## angelcastell (Jun 18, 2011)

Bueno, conseguí encontrar el error de cálculo en la demodulación. Ajunto el archivo


----------

